# Deciphering Vermeer Model Numbers



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I am thinking about getting in the market for a used Vermeer baler to upgrade my existing 504SI.It has gotten to be a confusing mix of Models and Letters. I will stay with a Vermeeer because of the service options I have local, and a 504 or possibly a 604 size baler. I am going to list what I have found so far. I would appreciate everyone's feedback on my comments and the good/bad on the models/letters.


Vermeer had not completely worked out Net wrap on I or L series balers and it is a real PITA. 


As near as I can tell a I/SI with equal fill/ auto tie and an XL baler is the same baler. The difference is the updated Accu bale monitor. 


The Rebel series is a light duty, low usage baler with smaller rollers, bearings, chains & sprockets. Bale count above 5k or so is a big issue. 


Strangely J and K balers are older than I balers?


L series balers have gates problems not great balers?


M series are very good balers? Any known pros/cons?


N series are good balers? Not quite as heavy as a M?


R series have not been around long enough to grade?


Ranchers series are very good higher production balers with heavier chain/sprockets?


Pro series I know nothing about except the are Welger painted yellow? Is this a bad thing? I doubt my dealer could service them.

I see a lot of M's for sale. Do you think this is a sign that there are a lot of them out there, they are at the end of their life cycle, or are the a POS?

Any advise on model/series you would suggest and more importantly which one's to stay away from is much appreciated.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

I am no expert but I did buy a 504m used two years ago with net. My only complaint is I don’t have the equifill on mine, the monitor and baler are set for it but it didn’t get the sensors and arms from the factory. Otherwise this thing is an insane little hay eating monster for its size. Came from a Hesston 560 and this thing is just amazing. It’ll eat anything you put in front of it and I have never had it plug on me. Never have had net feeding issues either it just plain works and it looks like it’s built hell for stout for no bigger bale it makes. I would highly recommend one


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

dvcochran said:


> I am thinking about getting in the market for a used Vermeer baler to upgrade my existing 504SI.It has gotten to be a confusing mix of Models and Letters. I will stay with a Vermeeer because of the service options I have local, and a 504 or possibly a 604 size baler. I am going to list what I have found so far. I would appreciate everyone's feedback on my comments and the good/bad on the models/letters.
> 
> 
> Vermeer had not completely worked out Net wrap on I or L series balers and it is a real PITA.
> ...


my expierience is with the 605's had a SJ,XLM a few SM's and now a N

Correct on poor netwrap system on earlier balers I had it on XL I think it may have been available first time on the L.Have to go to M series or newer to get the good netwrap system,it's trouble free.No rubber roller to wrap around.The new silage balers coming out now has a new braking and feeding system I think everything is adjustable from the monitor in the cab for net tension etc.They also have a hoist to lift netwrap up from the ground into place.

I and SI balers were 5 x 4 balers they didn't have H,J,SJ they were 6 x 5's so comparing letters on the 2 sized balers doesn't correspond always.

The N baler is newer then the M and is not a lighter baler.

A Rancher is a economy baler not a premium baler.They also make a 66" bale instead of a 72"

The first M's had bearing issues.Most were upgraded to SM rollers and bearings on the 605s anyway

Lely and Vermeer cut ties,the new silage balers are made in Pella not by Lely.The TE tedders also.

Lely was bought out by AGCO


----------



## E220 (Feb 10, 2016)

dvcochran said:


> I am thinking about getting in the market for a used Vermeer baler to upgrade my existing 504SI.It has gotten to be a confusing mix of Models and Letters. I will stay with a Vermeeer because of the service options I have local, and a 504 or possibly a 604 size baler. I am going to list what I have found so far. I would appreciate everyone's feedback on my comments and the good/bad on the models/letters.
> 
> 
> Vermeer had not completely worked out Net wrap on I or L series balers and it is a real PITA.
> ...





swmnhay said:


> my expierience is with the 605's had a SJ,XLM a few SM's and now a N
> 
> Correct on poor netwrap system on earlier balers I had it on XL I think it may have been available first time on the L.Have to go to M series or newer to get the good netwrap system,it's trouble free.No rubber roller to wrap around.The new silage balers coming out now has a new braking and feeding system I think everything is adjustable from the monitor in the cab for net tension etc.They also have a hoist to lift netwrap up from the ground into place.
> ????
> ...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I should of said Lely hay eq line was sold to Agco,I think they are still in dairy robotics,milkers etc


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a 504M Classic. It has been bullet proof. A friend has a 504N that is basically the same baler. Both will eat hay.
I can not endorse the 5410/5420 Rebel series balers. Several around here began having trouble @ 2500 rolls and traded for the heavier mad balers.
I am disappointed in Vermeer about the 5410/5420 balers. They are not what a person expects from Vermeer, not near what the M/N balers are.


----------



## 10ecfarmer (Jun 9, 2015)

I considered a Rebel, because of my neighbor, He has a 5410?, rolls about 1200 rolls a year with it, its got 12000+ on it now, he sales 95%. He has had to replace 2 or 3 chains, 2 or 3 bearing. After looking at his cotton balls I mean bales, LOL cotton ball bales is probably why he has had fairly good service out of it. His chain lube is white spray grease, and he never runs anything at even close to PTO speed,

I decided to go with a N, Wish I had waited 2 years and got a R, for the wide pickup.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> my expierience is with the 605's had a SJ,XLM a few SM's and now a N
> 
> Correct on poor netwrap system on earlier balers I had it on XL I think it may have been available first time on the L.Have to go to M series or newer to get the good netwrap system,it's trouble free.No rubber roller to wrap around.The new silage balers coming out now has a new braking and feeding system I think everything is adjustable from the monitor in the cab for net tension etc.They also have a hoist to lift netwrap up from the ground into place.
> 
> ...


So, to be clear; there are two versions of the M? A classic series and a SM series?

The classic had bearing issues and a SM has heavier bearings?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I just found a 504M Classic near me. I has 12,xxx bales, net wrap, and Accubale. What should I look at to know if it has the bearing issue mentioned? Is there a way to tell if it has had the upgrade?

Thoughts on the bale count?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

dvcochran said:


> So, to be clear; there are two versions of the M? A classic series and a SM series?
> The classic had bearing issues and a SM has heavier bearings?


No a M is a earlier model then a SM

A classic or a Rancher are not premium balers but are the economy balers.They don't have the large tires,wide pickup,and have a ramp instead of bale kicker

Bearing issues were in 605M series in the first yr or so built around 2000.Not sure what yr they changed them at the factory to larger rollers and bearings but there is a kit that had to update the earlier ones to the heavier ones.

The updated and newer balers would have some rollers larger then non updated and different bearing protectors.IIRC the early ones had plastic bearing protectors on rollers and the updated ones are aluminum.

I don't know if the classic balers had any bearing issues or not or updates that were done or available.There aren't any classic or Rancher balers in this area


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

I see several M Classics and even more Ranchers here in TN. It was explained to me that a Ranchers is a heavier baler, #80 chains and sprockets, extra row on the pickup, etc... I haying friend went from a SI that did very well to a Rebel that only lasted about 2000 bales before giving big problems to a Rancher that is at about 8000 bales with no problems.

I will stay with a 4' wide baler. Mostly looking at 504's but would have zero problems with a 604 it the money is right.

I found a 504M Classic near me with 12,xxx bales on it. It has AccuBale and net wrap. He is asking $9,500.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> No a M is a earlier model then a SM
> 
> A classic or a Rancher are not premium balers but are the economy balers.They don't have the large tires,wide pickup,and have a ramp instead of bale kicker
> 
> ...


The M classic is not the entry/economy baler. The Rebel series is. 
The M Classic is a heavier baler with just a 5 foot bale, not the 6 foot. The M Classic is a totally different animal than the same size Rebel. The M Classic has a 5 row of pick up, has hydraulic tension on both sides. It has a different gate design. Wide tires are standard and also has belts made in the U.S. (or did when I compared). The M/N classic had a dual variable chamber compared to the variable chamber on the Rebel Series. The monitor tells when the gate is closed and has the bars to show uneven rolls.

When I was shopping and comparing balers, Deere said their 5 height balers were entry balers. Their commercial balers did not begin until the 6 foot balers.
Vermeer said their entry baler were the Rebel and the M balers were commercial. The 504M/N were commercial balers than only made 5 foot tall rolls.
Two Vermeer dealers said at 5,000 rolls a Rebel declined in value. Said 5,000 on the 504M was just getting broken in good.


----------

